# Torque converter not locking up in cold weather



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

When it's cold out, say below 5C, it takes a while for my torque converter to lock up during normal driving. Is this by-design, or is there a problem? Anyone else have this experience?
Last winter I remember the car did it as well. I'm not sure if it's getting worse or staying the same.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Torque converter not locking up in cold weather (Jon1983)*

My car doesn't start locking the torque converter until I've driven for 3-4 minutes. It is likely by design as it keeps the revs high and makes the car warm up faster. I had a J30 Nissan Maxima that wouldn't shift into 4th gear until it warmed up, meaning you would be screaming along at 3800 rpm on the highway for a while.


----------



## rob454 (Sep 18, 2009)

Does your Jetta's RPMs jump when shifting from 2nd to 3rd gear? 
What happens is when I first start it cold when its freezing temperatures, I will go to drive it and it will shift from first to second crisp then 2nd to 3rd the RPMs will jump from 2700 to 3100 then it will shift. It does this once then it shifts crisp throughout. It doesn't feel like a slip at all though and I checked my VAG scanner and no codes. Is this normal?

This is the 6 speed 09G.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: (rob454)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_Does your Jetta's RPMs jump when shifting from 2nd to 3rd gear? 
What happens is when I first start it cold when its freezing temperatures, I will go to drive it and it will shift from first to second crisp then 2nd to 3rd the RPMs will jump from 2700 to 3100 then it will shift. It does this once then it shifts crisp throughout. It doesn't feel like a slip at all though and I checked my VAG scanner and no codes. Is this normal?

This is the 6 speed 09G.

Sounds like shift flare. If you have 100,000+ miles, then you might need a new valve body.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

The torque converter not locking up when cold is by design. It gets the tranny up to operating temperature faster (which is more efficient).


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (rob454)*

Thanks, guys, I'm glad to hear that this isn't a mechanical problem.

_Quote, originally posted by *rob454* »_Does your Jetta's RPMs jump when shifting from 2nd to 3rd gear?

Nope.
When the torque converter in unlocked mode (for lack of a better term), the engine revs up to about 2.5-3k, and only changes down to maybe 2250 when I upshift. It's kind of weird because the car will be accelerating, but the revs stay almost the same. Then of course when you lift off the gas, the revs drop to like 1200 instead of holding with the speed of the wheels.


----------

